# Stillen Lip Kit for Sale 96-98 Maxima CHEAP!



## m1neralman (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a full urathane stillen lip kit for a 96-98 Maxima, its never been used and is brand new in the box even still has stickers on it. My maxima got totaled and I didn't have a chance to put the lip kit on.. This kit brand new from stillen this kit costs 800 new and I am selling for $500... if interested call me at 602-405-8606 or e-mail me at [email protected]
I will ship....
located in phoenix, AZ...
THanks 
Seth


----------

